# Mr.Steroid aka Mr.Olympia



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

You know, bodybuilding has always been full of people with odd ideas and so desperate to achieve an impressive physique that they will follow any training regime no matter how insane, take any supplement no matter how useless, and yes... even take steroids.

Infact it's so bad that the image of bodybuilding is one that in order to get anywhere it's commonly thought that you must take steroids, must have a ton of supplements, must train six days weekly, must train for hours.

Mainly the likes of the weirdo Weider's are to blame for the current status, but so are many supplement companies and built-with-drugs top body builders like Schwarzenegger etc etc. Indeed is there a Mr.Olympia that has not taken steroids?

Why not call Mr.Olympia ... Mr.Steroid may as well really, no need to be restrained, I also don't think any of the online forums are doing the sport any good by having dedicated Steroid forum's can we not lose them or at least make them come with a visible health warning and appropriate ridicule message?

Come on let's boycott the drug taking cheats and help promote bodybuilding in a better light, one of health and natural muscle gains through sensible training and nutrition at least on this site anyway.

Barry


----------



## mrmuscle1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

No offence Barry, but Like it or lump, steroids are part of pro bodybuilding, the guys wouldnt be able to get that size without using them, calling them cheats is wrong, because steroids are part of professional bodybuilding, just like taking a protein shake is, you wouldnt be able to win something like Olympia now a days without using roidssteroids are part of serious bodybuilding, deal with it


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

No offence taken 1981Neil, I differ in opinion with you and feel that while almost all who take part in competitive bodybuilding are using steroids or have done, you can rest assured that some never have and never will.

Go ahead and use steroids if you wish, but to promote the idea that you must use steroids is morally wrong.

Yes, to win Mr.Olympia you must use steroids to compete with the other steroid users, which is why I suggested it be renamed Mr.Steroid 

Calling them cheats is NOT wrong, it's very accurate, what would an athelete caught using steroids be called?

If you wish to emulate and have druggies as idols so be it, it would be good if they were stripped of every title they won since starting to take steroids (including Schwarzenegger) because frankly once they start using steroids they don't deserve them and should be outcasted IMHO, I'm not the only one to think like this either...

Protein shakes are not in the same league as drugs, not even remotely.

I can deal with it, pity and disgust go a long way.

Barry



1981Neil said:


> No offence Barry, but Like it or lump, steroids are part of pro bodybuilding, the guys wouldnt be able to get that size without using them, calling them cheats is wrong, because steroids are part of professional bodybuilding, just like taking a protein shake is, you wouldnt be able to win something like Olympia now a days without using roidssteroids are part of serious bodybuilding, deal with it


----------



## mrmuscle1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

So do you think The Strongest Man In The World Competition should be renamed too? The Biggest Juicer In The World? They all use roidspeople like Hugo Girard, Magnus Samuelsson the ones you see on TV


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Sure why not 

You think non-steroid takers are weak or something? No idea if all power and weightlifters are into steroids thesedays, when I was 15 my local gym wasn't a bodybuilding one, it was full of weightlifters, some competed, did not know of anyone using or advocating using steroids though...



1981Neil said:


> So do you think The Strongest Man In The World Competition should be renamed too? The Biggest Juicer In The World? They all use roidspeople like Hugo Girard, Magnus Samuelsson the ones you see on TV


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

do i think mr olympia should be re-named mr steroids?................NO!

do i think your a t**t?.....................YES!

No-one forces you to watch or follow pro-bodybuilding, so if you dont like it dont follow it! simple!

Pro bodybuilders have dedicated their lives to bodybuilding, its not as simple as injecting and sitting back watching yourself turn into a 250lb freak.

And what a sad little man you must be to want to boycott forums because they have steroid sections!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

oh yeah and i forgot............. die! :chainsaw: :chainsaw: :chainsaw:


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Little?? LOL that's an assumption. Surprised you could spell t**t really, do they actually teach that word in kindergarden nowadays too. Feel free to take as many steroids as you like pal, if your little willy shrivels up I will laugh and and say... see, told ya :wink:



tommy04 said:


> do i think mr olympia should be re-named mr steroids?................NO!
> 
> do i think your a t**t?.....................YES!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

Guys, life's too short to argue about if a steroid user is morally wrong or right.

IMHO, no athlete should be banned for utilising ANY compound - it would definately make the 100 metres sprints more interesting!!!


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Well that's true mate, but it comes a bit much when you get 16-17 year old's who are seriously considering using gear and when the general public think all bodybuilders must be using them.

Thought the topic would awaken the forums abit as its been quiet on here for a few days :wink:



LM600 said:


> Guys, life's too short to argue about if a steroid user is morally wrong or right.
> 
> IMHO, no athlete should be banned for utilising ANY compound - it would definately make the 100 metres sprints more interesting!!!


----------



## mrmuscle1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Barry says: Feel free to take as many steroids as you like pal, if your little willy shrivels up I will laugh and say... see, told ya

This statement shows me how little you actually know about steroids Barry, nothing is going to happen to Mr Pinky if you use roids, thats a fact! The only thing that could be affected with some roids (if you use gear over a long period of time) you could possible get TEMPORARY nut shrinkage, this is caused because of the large amount of lets say synthetic test you have in you, your balls may stop producing as much, as its not neededso theres a little fact for you.

Steroids were first invented to keep people alive, fight an illness, make them stronger etc etcso in my book they are not so badthey still use roids like Deca and TestEX on the NHS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

guys i think y'all should stop arguing abot this/ lets jus say that theres good and bad in everything. If using roids is gonna increase ur bank balance by about $250,000 for winning mr olympia, then barry, i promise u that u'll be on the roids too. I dont dispute that it can be bad in the long run, but also dont ignore the good it provides. Theres good and bad in everything mate................... now u're probably thinking, "ok if thats the case, whats so good about crack cocaine". Well, it brought the price of pussy down to a fiver. heee heee!! Shamone....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

he gets more then 250 000 think about it he gets so many free supps a free car plus all kinds of a$$ so why the hell not :lol:

________

Cheap protein powder


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

1981Neil,

Short term usage will result in temporary shrinkage of the testes, long term may well have more permanent affects on them and the libido.

Short term and long term affects upon the liver and kidneys are going to happen regardless, only question is to what degrees of damage, precautions used in the form of PCT are no guarantee that damage will be prevented completely during a single cycle, over the course of many cycles you might just figure this is one big risk...

To ensure your natural testosterone production resumes after a cycle you need to use supplements, how many times before this fails?

A bodybuilder is not an NHS patient generally so the usage of steroids is something he or she chooses presumably while healthy initially so your analogy is void.

The most obvious reason why so many competitive bodybuilders and others are using steroids and alternatives is because they want to get big as fast as possible and know that others are going to use them.

However, there is a more ominous reason why the competitive bodybuilders are using them and that's to be able to handle the strain of over training.

I'm not going to indulge in your estrogen induced (it's in the water) bitching, and if you feel you are so genetically lacking that you need to take steroids, that's fine... go ahead, but don't try telling me they are harmless and no damage is done, facts speak for themselves, but you obviously think it's worth it.

Barry



1981Neil said:


> Barry says: Feel free to take as many steroids as you like pal, if your little willy shrivels up I will laugh and say... see, told ya
> 
> This statement shows me how little you actually know about steroids Barry, nothing is going to happen to Mr Pinky if you use roids, thats a fact! The only thing that could be affected with some roids (if you use gear over a long period of time) you could possible get TEMPORARY nut shrinkage, this is caused because of the large amount of lets say synthetic test you have in you, your balls may stop producing as much, as its not neededso theres a little fact for you.
> 
> Steroids were first invented to keep people alive, fight an illness, make them stronger etc etcso in my book they are not so badthey still use roids like Deca and TestEX on the NHS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Excellent thread guys. I like it....... 

Look out at this years Olympics for people passing out. When they say its heat exhaustion thats bollox, its insulin.

The news of the new test for growth hormone has them all running scared and the only option now is the famous insulin with NO CARBS regime. Its so crazy that I wont post it here for fear of someone really messing up but from what I have been told its all the rage and obviously undetectable.


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

$250'000 would not induce me to take steroids, not even once, lol you think I am cheap or something 

Barry

P.S. The most important thing in life is health and quality of life and sure money is very useful but we cannot take it with us can we.



sugaj said:


> guys i think y'all should stop arguing abot this/ lets jus say that theres good and bad in everything. If using roids is gonna increase ur bank balance by about $250,000 for winning mr olympia, then barry, i promise u that u'll be on the roids too. I dont dispute that it can be bad in the long run, but also dont ignore the good it provides. Theres good and bad in everything mate................... now u're probably thinking, "ok if thats the case, whats so good about crack cocaine". Well, it brought the price of pussy down to a fiver. heee heee!! Shamone....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

> The most obvious reason why so many competitive bodybuilders and others are using steroids and alternatives is because they want to get big as fast as possible and know that others are going to use them.


Thats not strictly true, Yes steroids do bring faster gains, but its not the reason the pro's use them, even with hundreds of years of training, theres no way Pro bodybuilders could get to the size they are!

Like it or not every pro bodybuilder uses steroids ,some are open about it some like to keep it quiet, theres no way round it, to keep up you have to use them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

totally agree,look at flex wheeler

sald he was gonna compete without them,

due to his kidney problems..

you dont here of him anymore.and if you see him,the amount of size he has lost so quick :shock:


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

What size is that freakish? Who would want to look like Ronnie Coleman. Sure he is extremely massive but his body is not pleasing to the eye, lacks proportion and isn't symetrical. Without Steroids he could still be massive and could still win, if not we would have Mr.Olympia's all over the place.

Barry



Benj said:


> > The most obvious reason why so many competitive bodybuilders and others are using steroids and alternatives is because they want to get big as fast as possible and know that others are going to use them.
> 
> 
> Thats not strictly true, Yes steroids do bring faster gains, but its not the reason the pro's use them, even with hundreds of years of training, theres no way Pro bodybuilders could get to the size they are!
> ...


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

What gave him kidney problems or helped them deteriorate?

Fact is new standards are being set by natural bodybuilders everyday and with it new training regimes/methods, this is resulting in folk having to re-examine what they previously thought was unobtainable without steroids.

When we talk about the Mr.Olympia we are talking about a contest run by the IFBB owned by Weider, word is that the contests are fixed anyway. Weider as you know, also really cares about the health of bodybuilders don't they? :wink:

Barry

P.S. How long do gains made using steroids last?



steve said:


> totally agree,look at flex wheeler
> 
> sald he was gonna compete without them,
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, er yes, it's one of your pet subjects I'm guessing. I started the thread in the wrong forum really, should have been under miscellaneous or somewhere else.

I'm low on carbs at the moment, no wonder I feel dizzy 

Which particular new growth hormone you on about David, do you have a url with an article about it?

I haven't bought a bodybuilding magazine in years and only discovered recently that the Mentzer's were both dead 

I'm getting up to date fast though, Dorian Yates oh my god, I missed all that, a lot has happened since 1988!

Barry



David said:


> Excellent thread guys. I like it.......
> 
> Look out at this years Olympics for people passing out. When they say its heat exhaustion thats bollox, its insulin.
> 
> The news of the new test for growth hormone has them all running scared and the only option now is the famous insulin with NO CARBS regime. Its so crazy that I wont post it here for fear of someone really messing up but from what I have been told its all the rage and obviously undetectable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

Barry said:


> Infact it's so bad that the image of body building is one that in order to get anywhere it's commonly thought that you must take steroids, must have a ton of supplements, must train six days weekly, must train for hours.


You dont know how right you are. I went to a health club the other day and was browsing one of their welcome packs. In it they had an FAQ. The first question:

Q. I dont want to get big muscles like bodybuilders. Can I still train?

A. You wont get big muscles like bodybuilders. You can only get big muscles if you take steroids or train for six hours a day.

- Ignorance, stupidity and bulls**t all blended into one!

Plus what kind of message does that give to young guys looking to put on a little natural muscle. They are going to think 'well I need to take steroids' or at best they'll think 's**t, I have to train six hours a day' and either give up immediately or give up after a few months of torturing themselves for six hours a day with no gains.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

The new Growth Hormone TEST mate. Bit like the THC problems although the test isnt quite ready they are going to keep back samples taken from Athens and retest later. That means no GH for weeks before.

There's still no insulin test. If you inject insulin and do not take carbs you have an increase in your own production of GH (See starvation mode) by as much a five times. The crazy twats are are doing this and using protein to prevent hypos (See krebs cycle)

If you watch football, rugby, boxing, athletics, swimming and the rest then you could go all the way and call them steroid dominated sports, because they are.

FACT.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

welcome silentbob 



> Q. I dont want to get big muscles like bodybuilders. Can I still train?
> 
> A. You wont get big muscles like bodybuilders. You can only get big muscles if you take steroids or train for six hours a day.
> 
> - Ignorance, stupidity and bulls**t all blended into one!


lol :lol:

thats just crazy,6 hours a day,no one in there right mind trains like this.

ive never met anyone ever who has trained this long.

what health club was it anyway?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Its part of a hotel chain - moathouse hotels I think they're called. The health club part is 'club moativation'


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

less is more mate. Even the pros know that. So i dont see how they will spend even 2 hrs in a gym a day


----------

